# I'm new and know little about cats.



## Sturdicat (Sep 7, 2003)

Hi everybody. I just discovered this forum. I don't know much about cats, but am willing to learn. *Can someone please tell me what a tabby is?* I always thought it was a breed. I'm confused. Please help. I'm not kidding.
They say there are computer illiterates. Well I'm a feline illiterate.
Help me out, please.


----------



## kittygirl04 (Jul 8, 2003)

Hello and Welcome! I believe that Tabby cat is referring to the markings on their fur. Are you currently owned by any cats--or just considering the possibility? Either way, you are definitely at the right place--there are some great people here!


----------



## kittygirl04 (Jul 8, 2003)

I just found this for you:

http://cats.about.com/library/weekly/aa121902a.htm

I have loved cats for years and years, and I still learn something new almost everyday--so I guess we are both in the right place!


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Welcome to CatForum!


----------



## Sturdicat (Sep 7, 2003)

*Tabby*

Thank you for the info on Tabbies. To tell you the truth I also thought Tabby was a breed . It takes catlovers like you here to enlighten me.
I have two cats. One of them is a Tabby, the other one I'm not sure of.
Thet's why the question. I will post more on this forum in the future.
Again thanks.


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Welcome to the Cat Forum!


----------

